# Christmas Doodle



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Many of you will be waking in a few hours time,
Roused by your offspring, your spouse, or sibling like mine.
Presents will wait wrapped under the tree,
A new wacom tablet was waiting for me!
So I wish you all good tidings this day,
Now here's a little present with my new toy to play!










My first attempt at a CAD doodle using a tablet. I've got a ways to go (I've got my eye on you Steven!) but it'll be lots of fun. This is after a few hours of getting used to pressure sensitivity and working on hand-eye coordination.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Great start! Which Wacom is that? Or is it even a Wacom?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Has Santa been on a diet? Looks a _little_ thin!


----------

